# Small bottles of R410A



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I came across this while doing a search for something else and found it interesting. I never knew that R410A even came in anything smaller than 25-lb cylinders. Judging from how many of these have been sold by this one seller alone, I'm assuming they are quite popular with the DIY'rs. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/410-R410-R410A-R-410A-EASY-TO-USE-REFRIGERANT-TANK-/230518803649?pt=Air_Conditioner&hash=item35abfdccc1


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Funny thing is, I have yet run across a leaking r410 system.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen a good number of R410A systems leak. 

They advertise those small cylinders for mini split systems. Wonder how many mini splits will be over charged because of people using them.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like they now even have 404A in the little 28 oz cylinders. At that price, it's not exactly cheap and not sure just how much you could do with such a small amount. I guess maybe restaurant and convenience store owners can keep their leaky hotline fridges and reach in coolers gassed up over the weekends to avoid emergency or after hour's rates.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/R404a-404a-...588690?pt=Air_Conditioner&hash=item35bec109d2

This is the actual manufacturer's website. Seems they have only been around since 2008, so that might be why I never heard of them before.
http://marielusa.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Did you know in Mexico, a 30lb jug or r-22 only cost $100?


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> Did you know in Mexico, a 30lb jug or r-22 only cost $100?


I think even the generic Chinese stuff is going for $300.00 a 30lb jug these days.
PS: I like that the brunette on their website has her coveralls on and seems ready to work. She looks like she could probably pull good vacuum. If not she should at least be able to push one instead.


----------

